# What are these small mounds?



## Confederate Lawn (Apr 4, 2018)

What are these small mounds from? Grubs? Mole crickets? eathworms? I have no clue but they are everywhere where soil is exposed... Anyone have any idea? Scratching my head. They have been popping up all winter and still popping up. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Those look like earthworm castings. Google a picture. Not a bad thing necessarily.


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

I have Mole Crickets and they sometimes leave small tunnels (like a way smaller version of a Mole Tunnel). I do have these same little mounts too and always thought they're from earthworms.


----------



## Confederate Lawn (Apr 4, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Those look like earthworm castings. Google a picture. Not a bad thing necessarily.


Ok, I had a feeling they were and I know that an abundance of earth worms means you have healthy soil right? I just had a concern because every time I dig, there are tons of white grubs and in late summer or early fall, there is a lot of mole crickets. between the mole crickets and the grubs, they kill everything off every year. Every year I have to start from scratch! This year I'm going to kill them all with some pesticide. Any recommendations?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Grub preventer now.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=179


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Earthworm castings. I will be putting down my GrubEx in May.


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

I thought worms were good? Or is this a sign of something else?


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

bullet said:


> I thought worms were good? Or is this a sign of something else?


Earthworms are good. Grub worms are not.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

g-man said:


> Grub preventer now.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=179


+1 !

I have that MSU article bookmarked, it is a great reference!
*How to choose and when to apply grub control products for your lawn*: https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

almost looks like crane fly larvae


----------

